# E46 M3 Silver Grey....its worth a look....



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

*This was done in April but busy busy means write ups are way behind but this one needed just a little more than a spot of machine work....in all fairness it wasnt at all bad but you just know something is going to go slightly off topic....in this case it was the rear wheel arch....but more on that when i get round to it....now the chap had driven all the way down from Leeds and was leaving me with the M for a few days to sort out a few little issues....anyway whilst my good lady wife dropped the client off at the train station I set about taking some pics and got cleaning....heres what lay in wait....






















































































































As you can see from the pictures this was to have an engine bay detail and both sills repaired and painted....but thats not all....

Anyway heres how it went....

Scholl Rim 7 for the wheels....of which were to be replaced by some refurbished ones but they still needed cleaning....





































once they had been agitated as needed in this case they were rinsed and I moved onto the shuts....




























Unfortunately all the pics of the wash stage have mysteriously disappeared but you get the general idea....

left over night I woke up to the heaviest downpours known to man so it was onto the phone to my letting agent acquaintance for the use of the unit he kindly donates for me as and when needed....thing is this took a while to arrange and by the time i had got the keys i had wasted a full day....once i did get it there it had another quick wash and clay and then moved indoors for a spot of drying....

first up the Beluga....










And then the airline....










I was then ready to crack on with a paintwork inspection which it needed...no really needed....i will explain shortly....





































Not much by way of heavy defects but as the next pic will show....pretty well oxidised and such an impressive improvement....



















Remember the explanation i spoke about...well here it is....these pictures are hard to make out the defects but machine this at your own peril....poor repair and blend right smack bang in the middle of the quarter panel and arch....



















So a quick call to the owner to explain my findings and to sacrifice the door mirror corners being painted in order for a smart repair to the arch....

the sills were sanded and filled with Isopon Plastic Repair Paste....sanded again, primed and readied for action....














































A splish and splash of paint then clear were introduced to the sills first of all and then the rear wheel arch which had a blend over the arc of the arch....









































































A quick tickle....










As you can see from this pic the poor previous repair runs the length of the door....



















Thought I would have a bit of a a picture play whilst my halide was warming up...



















And heres what its like when warm....oh and corrected....



























































































After a quick swizzle with the festool and Nanotech Super Gloss the paintwork came up like this....

















































































































































I had already planned on using Permanon Aircraft for its protection but applied this in a way that would give maximum benefit...neat and on a dry panel....





































This way it does need buffing but take a look at these results from this application method....






























































































































































































At this point i moved it back indoors for the clients arrival....






















































































































Engine Bay came up like this....





































Well thats that one done and thanks for checking in and well done if you made it to the end....

*​


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

fantastic work :thumb:the client must have been gob smacked.


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

Like it a lot. 

How did you find the Paint? i have the same car and colour. Started wet sanding the bonnet but my Megs G220 just can't seem to cope with the hardness of the clear coat.


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice work, love the depth looks dripping wet!


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Excellant detail. Love the work you did on the sills and arch!

Chris.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate :thumb:


----------



## Smoothie (Jun 21, 2012)

Beautiful, really like that colour in these


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

what i major improvment! for silver colors these looks like wet!:thumb:


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Incredible work as always,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice work and lovely car!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

again top work Russ

going out of the way to ensure you give the customer more than he wanted and i bet expected

as said that looks very wet now cracking work


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Great write up and brilliant work well done my man.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Stunning. Owner must have been chuffed!


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

dubstyle said:


> Like it a lot.
> 
> How did you find the Paint? i have the same car and colour. Started wet sanding the bonnet but my Megs G220 just can't seem to cope with the hardness of the clear coat.


paint was fine mate but generally a G220 will get the job done but it will take some time....polish and pad choice is a big impact as well....


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning job Russ. That's my favourite colour for the E46 M3, and you've done an amazing job with the repairs too! Great read as always!


----------



## greener (May 2, 2011)

Absolutely amazing work Russ,unbelievable finish on a silver car :thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Impressive work, :thumb:.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

thanks for the comments fellas....Permanon was the only choice really as paint needed to breath but be protected at the same time....

it certainly makes silevr reflective but its perfect on anything....just applied new Diamond to a Bentley and it looks stunning.....


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## Dellboi (Feb 26, 2012)

Brill Result


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice work Russ. Great bit of smart repairing and right choice with teh Permanon so it can still breath after paint.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Beau Technique said:


> Nice work Russ. Great bit of smart repairing and right choice with teh Permanon so it can still breath after paint.


only choice really mate cheers


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Top work!!
car really looks as it should!:thumb:


----------

